# Save Steve's Place!



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Help save a wildlife park from being destroyed. Sign the petition, be a wildlife warrior!

http://www.savestevesplace.com/

IT'S FREEE!!!!


----------



## officerben (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for the link shark....


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

officerben said:


> Thanks for the link shark....


No prob .. glad to share this everyone


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

This is all? I expected much more..... It's saving wildlife people!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Signed. I hope we win!. Strip mining... so painful to the environment.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Signed. I hope we win!. Strip mining... so painful to the environment.


Thanks for signing here is a short 30 second video about the place


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I signed it


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

His zoo is great! Been there twice. Its mostly all animals indigenous to Australia. The area its in, is really really nice. Beerwah I believe. The Glasshouse Mountains are nearby. Too bad mining would even be considered.

some pictures of the zoo and surrounding area










Glasshouse Mountains lookout

















Harriet the Tortoise Darwin brought back from the Galapagos










A reticulated python that just ate a goat for lunch










Worlds most venomous snake


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

I just realized its a different part of Queensland. I thought it was his zoo at first. Oh well its all pretty nice and worth saving.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks for uploading those pics really nice


----------

